# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  miażdżyca konczyn dolnych Doppler

## copyfield

Witam
w 2005 miałem operacje baypasów lewej nogi. Po bólach które obecnie się nasili zrobiłem Doplera konczyn, czy jego wynik jest niebezpieczny ( we wtorek mam konsultacje prosiłbym jednak o opinie tym bardziej że wyjeżdżam do pracy w niemczech.
Uogólnione zmiany miażdżycowe.
Konczyna lewaKrytyczne zwężenie odejścia t. biodrowej wsp (bay passu)(PSV 450cm/s)..T. biodrowa wew drożna. Spadek przepływu w zakresie tętnicy biodrowej zew. do 40cm/s. T. udowa i podkolanowa drożne do 40cm/s.T. goleniowe drożne o spłaszczonym spektrum w t. piszczelowej tylnej 20cm/s i piszczelowej przód do 10 cm/s
konczyna prawa
zwężenie odejscia t.biodrowej wew. przepływ 300cm/s (60%). T. biodrowa zew. drożna. Zwężenie koncowego odcinka t. biodrowej zew i t. udowej wsp. z przepływem do 4m/s (75%).
t. udowa zamknieta na odcinku 3cm w połowie uda. Powyżej kolan udrażnia się krążeniem obocznym z przepływem do 40cm/s. Przepływ w t. podkolanowej 40cm/s
T podudzi drożne z nitkowanym przepływem do 10cm/s
TYLE Suche fakty.
Czy można wyjechać do pracy???? czy konieczny zabieg. Po 100m ból potworny w obu nogach, sa zimne cały czas i ból w palcu i stopie non stop. ból także nie zawsze w okolicach podbrzusza. Nie mam nadwagi 69kg, bez cukrzycy

----------

